# Megavalanche 2010



## Bobbi (2. Januar 2010)

Hier der neue Thread zum Thema Megavalanche 2010. Fragen von Rookies und Veteranen sind willkommen. Nachfolgend ein paar Informationen.

Zeitraum für das Rennen steht fest.

*Renntermin: 05.07.-11.07.2010
Anmeldebeginn: 11.01.2010 ab 15:00 Uhr
Ort: Alpe d'Huez (Frankreich)* http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/L’Alpe_d’Huez

*Offizielle Informationen zum Rennen:*
http://www.avalanchecup.com/inscription-megavalanche.html
http://saabsalomonavalanchetrophy.com/

*Anmeldung unter:*
http://www.activeeurope.com/
Bezahlung mittels Kreditkarte oder in Deutschland und Österreich per Lastschriftverfahren.

*Tipps zum Rennen:*
2006
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=206981
2007
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269682&highlight=megavalanche
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=309595&highlight=megavalanche
2008
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316316&highlight=mega+avalanche
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=332610&highlight=megavalanche
2009
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=364327&highlight=megavalanche+2010

*Berichte und Videos zum Rennen:*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=252645&highlight=megavalanche
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_anderswo/alpe_dhuez

*Karte vom Rennen:*
http://www.snowmap.net/web/index.php?station=alpedhuez&saison=ete&lang=gb

Vorlage für das medizinische Zeugnis im Anhang.

Hauptstrecke 26 Km (vom Gipfel des Pic Blanc in 3330Hm runter bis nach Allemond auf 700Hm)
Bestzeit 2007: 00.48.39 Rene Wildhaber auf Scott (Schweiz)

Infos aus 2008:
Anzahl der Fahrer 1600 + ca. 200 Frauen. Macht insgesamt 9 Startgruppen a 200 Fahrer. Das Qualifying ist am Freitag. Das eigentliche Rennen findet am Samstag statt. Die besten 50 Fahrer aus jedem Starterfeld kommen ins Hauptrennen (Megavalanche). Die nächsten besten 45 Fahrer jeder Startgruppe kommen ins Mega Promo Feld. Der Rest startet am Samstag im Mega Affinity Rennen. Hierbei wird die Zeit gemessen, welche aber keinen Einfluss auf das Hauptstarterfeld hat. Frauen fahren gesondert für sich. Die Boardingzeit für das Megarennen am Samstag ist recht happig. Die ersten Buchstaben müssen 6:00 Uhr in der Früh auf dem Pic Blanc sein und mindestens ne Stunde dort ausharren!

Infos aus 2009:
5 Startgruppen: Mega Ladies, Mega Promo, Mega Affinity 1, Mega Affinity 2, Megavalanche

Sehr günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt es in Allemont auf den Zeltplätzen. Von Allemont zur nächsten Liftstation fährt in regelmäßigen Abständen ein Shuttlebus mit Anhänger für die Fahrräder.


----------



## E-lite (4. Januar 2010)

Juhu, da können wir uns ja kommenden Montag wieder anmelden. Hab heute bereits Urlaub beantragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (7. Januar 2010)

E-lite schrieb:


> Juhu, da können wir uns ja kommenden Montag wieder anmelden. Hab heute bereits Urlaub beantragt.



Extra für die Anmeldung?
Das geht doch sicherlich später auch noch.
Ich bin jedenfalls wieder mit von der Partie


----------



## E-lite (7. Januar 2010)

Nein. Ich habe vom 5.7. bis 9.7. Urlaub beantragt. Die Anmeldung sollte trotzdem zeitnah erfolgen, da die Startposition in der Qualifikation vom Zeitpunkt deiner Anmeldung abhängt. Die ersten 3 - 4 Startreihen sind in der ersten Stunde nach Anmeldestart weg.


----------



## Condor (9. Januar 2010)

Weiß einer schon genaueres zu den einzelnen Paketen? Alles wie letztes Jahr?
Auf deren Seite steht immernoch nichts.


----------



## MSi (9. Januar 2010)

Ich schätze mal, die Pakete werden ähnlich wie letztes Jahr zu sein. Das Programm ist ja auch ziemlich das gleiche wie gehabt.

Das eigentlich neue scheint eine weitere Aufgliederung der Rennen zu sein. Laut Programm kommen nur noch die ersten 38 jeder Quali in die Megavalanche. Dafür gibt es dann noch eine Mega Challengers am Samstag, also das was 2009 die Promo war, nur auch mit etwas weniger Teilnehmern. Neu ist die Mega Amateur (Plätze 78 bis 116) am Sonntag. Der Rest muss wie gehabt in die zwei Affinity-Gruppen.

http://megavalanche.com/megavalanche-alpe-dhuez-38-programme.html


----------



## hands diamond (10. Januar 2010)

@Msi
Woher hast Du denn die Infos?
-Dirk


----------



## MSi (10. Januar 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> @Msi
> Woher hast Du denn die Infos?
> -Dirk


Steht so im Programm auf der Homepage der Megavalanche, also in dem Link, den ich angehängt hatte. Ganz unten bei Samstag und Sonntag:



			
				hands diamond schrieb:
			
		

> *Samedi 10 juillet *
> MEGA LADIES, MEGA CHALLENGERS et MEGA AFFINITY (1) - Départ au Sommet du Pic Blanc à 3.300 m
> Forfait obligatoire  Embarquement par ordre de rang (Voir lettre)
> 
> ...


----------



## MoP__ (10. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir für dieses Mal eigentlich die Teilnahme an der Megavalanche vorgenommen.
2009 war ich 61ster in der Quali. Vor allem bergab wäre mehr drin gewesen, aber die Überholmöglichkeiten sind ja bekannt 
Bis Platz 38 zu kommen wird sehr schwer.

Interessant wird schätzungsweise mein Rad.
Vom Whiplash mit nur einem 42er Kettenblatt werde ich auf ein Alutech Pudel DH wechseln. Noch mehr Federweg und Gewicht. Dafür aber mit Hammerschmidt 24/38.
Allerdings existiert es bis jetzt nur als Excel Tabelle.


----------



## hands diamond (10. Januar 2010)

@MSi
Danke Dir! Ich hatte immer nur in der Überschrift auf der Seite "2009" gelesen und war davon ausgegangen, dass das noch nicht aktualisiert ist.


----------



## snicker (11. Januar 2010)

Hi Morgen,

kann nirgends die Anmeldung für 2010 finden, ist die schon online?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSi (11. Januar 2010)

snicker schrieb:


> Hi Morgen,
> 
> kann nirgends die Anmeldung für 2010 finden, ist die schon online?


Nein, heute nachmittag um 15.00 gehts los!


----------



## MoP__ (11. Januar 2010)

Welche Startnummern habt ihr zu welchem Zeitpunkt eigentlich bekommen?
Ich hatte bei meiner Anmeldung um 18 oder 19Uhr Platz 6xx gekriegt.


----------



## hands diamond (11. Januar 2010)

In welcher Gruppe Du startest ist ja eigentlich egal und auch unabhängig von der Anmeldezeit. Der Anmeldezeitpunkt bestimmt lediglich, in welcher Startreihe Du innerhalb Deiner Gruppe startest. Insofern wäre bei Dir das "xx" interessasnt.


----------



## MoP__ (11. Januar 2010)

hands diamond schrieb:


> In welcher Gruppe Du startest ist ja eigentlich egal und auch unabhängig von der Anmeldezeit. Der Anmeldezeitpunkt bestimmt lediglich, in welcher Startreihe Du innerhalb Deiner Gruppe startest. Insofern wäre bei Dir das "xx" interessasnt.



Das weiß ich ja.
Mich interessiert einfach mal, wie schnell die Leute sich anmelden.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (11. Januar 2010)

Also, ich habe mich letztes Jahr gegen 15.20 angemeldet und stand in Startreihe 2. 
Viel mehr wird da auch nicht gehen, denn die erste Reihe ist ja fast ausschließlich für Leute mit UCI Punkten reserviert.


----------



## FreeriderMuc (11. Januar 2010)

Moin,

ich find den Event bei Activeglobal nicht. Ihr etwa? Derzeit ist nur der Avalanche Cup aufgeführt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haldi (11. Januar 2010)

Jup, ist noch nicht online. Die Cups tröpfeln nacheinander rein, irgendwann dann auch das Mega ... hoffe ich 

Greetz Marcel


----------



## MSi (11. Januar 2010)

Über den Avalanche Cup kann man sich für den Gold oder Platinum Pack für die Mega anmelden.

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## haldi (11. Januar 2010)

ja, aber nur wenn Du auch am Cup teilnehmen willst ... Gratuliere zur Anmeldung!!!

Greetz Marcel


----------



## MSi (11. Januar 2010)

Logisch. Wer will das nicht?

Wobei der neue Platinum Pack mit 3 Rennen in einer Woche schon was für die ganz harten ist. Mir reicht diesmal das Gold-Pack


----------



## haldi (11. Januar 2010)

ok, cool. Ich kann leider nur Do-So, deshalb lohnt es sich nicht für mich 

Greetz


----------



## olaf flachland (11. Januar 2010)

Auf den Seiten funktioniert faktisch doch gar nichts. Wie soll man sich dort wo anmelden?


----------



## MSi (11. Januar 2010)

jetzt ist auch die megavalanche online:
https://www.activeglobal.com/Events/index.cfm?AC=EventDetails_V2&E=86004


----------



## Stiftsquelle (11. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir auch mal das Rennen in Vaujany gegönnt


----------



## stylehead (11. Januar 2010)

Was hats denn mit den verschiedenen Packs auf sich? Auf der Homepage steht da ja leider nur "à venir/coming soon"...


----------



## haldi (11. Januar 2010)

He Jungs kurze Frage:

Für Familienmitglieder benötige ich in meinem Fall das Bronze Pack, muss ich dann meine Freundin auch registrieren???? Oder kann ich das über mich laufen lassen??

Danke und Gruess


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olaf flachland (11. Januar 2010)

olaf flachland schrieb:


> Auf den Seiten funktioniert faktisch doch gar nichts. Wie soll man sich dort wo anmelden?



Nimm alles zurück. Kurz nach der Beschwerde hier (dank ans Forum) klappte die Anmeldung. 
Bronzepaket gilt auch nur exclusiv für die Megavalanche.


----------



## MSi (11. Januar 2010)

@stylehead: 
Die Packs sind verschiedene Kombinationen aus den drei Rennen Megavalanche, Sprint DH in Oz und Enduro in Vaujany (Gold und Platin Packs). Dann gibt es noch Packs nur für die Mega, mit verschieden vielen Tagen Liftticket inklusive.

@haldi:
Wenn deine Freundin auch das Rennen fahren will, muss sie sich selbst für ein Pack registrieren. Kann man denke ich über deinen Account bei active.com machen, aber das Friends & family pack reicht nicht, das ist soweit ich weiß wirklich nur das Liftticket zm Sonderpreis.


----------



## haldi (11. Januar 2010)

@MSI: Thanx, ja, meine Freundin wird nicht am Rennen teilnehmen, sondern nur die Lifte benutzen.  Das dachte ich mir, mein Franz. ist allerdings nicht ganz so gut für die Website ... 

Bin nun auch angemeldet ... ypiiiee

Greetz Haldi


----------



## MoP__ (11. Januar 2010)

Ich bin beim Avalanche Cup + Mega dabei 

Dass die Infos nicht vorhanden sind, halte ich für sehr ...ungünstig.
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass ich mit der güldenen Anmeldung für Cup+Mega dann wieder die ganze Woche Lift fahren kann.
edit: Bei activeonline stehen sie jetzt dabei


----------



## Stiftsquelle (11. Januar 2010)

Ja, das wird auch so sein.

Da hier niemand aus meinem Bekanntenkreis zu begeistern war, biete (Pkw Kombi) oder suche ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. 
Habe auch nichts dagegen, falls jemand noch einen Platz in einer Ferienwohnung frei hat. 

Sollte ich fahren, habe ich noch Platz für ein Rad und 1-2 Personen. 
Anreise am 3. oder 4. Juli, Abreise am 12. Juli. 
Abfahrt in 45279 Essen, aufsammeln auf der Strecke nach Frankreich ist natürlich kein Problem.


----------



## MSi (11. Januar 2010)

MoP schrieb:


> Dass die Infos nicht vorhanden sind, halte ich für sehr ...ungünstig.
> Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass ich mit der güldenen Anmeldung für Cup+Mega dann wieder die ganze Woche Lift fahren kann.


Wieso? Steht doch bei jedem Pack dabei, oder?
z.B.:



> *PACK GOLD DH: *
> VISALP 7 days (from  5/07 to 11/07/2010)+ AVALANCHE CUP Oz en Oisans + MEGAVALANCHE Alpe dHuez + Deposit for the pass.
> Collect your pass from 05/07/2010 at the lift cashier with an ID.
> Rate: 103  instead of 116 


Also 7 Tage vom 5. bis 11.7.


----------



## MoP__ (11. Januar 2010)

MSi schrieb:


> Wieso? Steht doch bei jedem Pack dabei, oder?
> z.B.:
> Also 7 Tage vom 5. bis 11.7.



Mittlerweile hab ich das auch gesehen.
Ein bisschen Syncronisation zwischen den Webseiten wäre aber trotzdem wünschenswert


----------



## Meiki (13. Januar 2010)

was hat es denn mit Mega-Promo auf sich,ist es nicht sicher dass man am Sonntag dabei ist?dachte die Quali dient nur der endgültigen startreihenfolge bzw. einteilung in die einzelnen startblöcke


----------



## MSi (13. Januar 2010)

Die Promo gibt es heuer nicht mehr, dafür die Mega Challengers und die Amateur. Die Plätze in der Quali entscheiden in welche Gruppe man kommt und natürlich die Startaufstellung der Gruppe. Es kommen also die ersten 38 jeder Quali in die Megavalanche, 39-77 in die Challengers, 78-116 in die Amateur. Die Challengers ist am Samstag nach den Damen, die Amateur am Sonntag nach der Megavalanche.

Der Rest aus den Qualis wird auf die beiden Affinity Gruppen aufgeteilt. Da ist dann eine am Samstag, die andere am Sonntag dran. In der Affinity gibt es Zeitnahme und ein Klassement aber keinen Massenstart, d.h. die Leute werden einfach wie sie aus der Gondel kommen losgeschickt.

Alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meiki (14. Januar 2010)

zefix,ich will am sonntag mit massenstart starten

bin dann mal trainieren ...


----------



## r0ckZ (18. Januar 2010)

Habe mit einem Kumpel das Platinium-Paket gebucht 

Ich habe mal eine Frage - kann man irgendwo einsehen, wie viele sich schon angemeldet haben? Bzw wann ist die Anmeldung absehbar zu?
Paar Kumpels sind sich noch nicht ganz sicher - aber irgendwie müsste man ja ne "Frist" setzen, um mal n bisschen Druck zu machen.

Und - wo sehe ich meine Startnummer ein?


----------



## MSi (18. Januar 2010)

Die Startnummer gibts erst ca. eine Woche vorher.

Die Anzahl der bisher Angemeldeten kann man meines Wissens nirgends einsehen (korrigiert mich, falls ich da was nicht weiß). Letztes Jahr war das Rennen nicht ausverkauft, d.h. man konnte sich bis kurz vorher anmelden. Kann heuer natürlich anders sein. Als Anhaltspunkt: Ich habe mich letztes Jahr am 9.4. angemeldet und war damit auf Platz 156 von 200 in meiner Qualigruppe.

Der bessere Weg Druck zu machen ist wohl der Hinweis auf den Startplatz. Es ist echt schwierig von den hinteren Plätzen in der Quali nach vorne zu fahren. Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung vom letzten Jahr so sagen. Außerdem kann man ja relativ günstig eine Rücktrittsversicherung abschließen, d.h. falls man am ende doch keine Zeit hat bleibt man nicht auf den Kosten sitzen.

Edit: Zum Mund wässrig machen  :
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/98139/


----------



## r0ckZ (18. Januar 2010)

MSi schrieb:


> Die Startnummer gibts erst ca. eine Woche vorher.
> 
> Die Anzahl der bisher Angemeldeten kann man meines Wissens nirgends einsehen (korrigiert mich, falls ich da was nicht weiß). Letztes Jahr war das Rennen nicht ausverkauft, d.h. man konnte sich bis kurz vorher anmelden. Kann heuer natürlich anders sein. Als Anhaltspunkt: Ich habe mich letztes Jahr am 9.4. angemeldet und war damit auf Platz 156 von 200 in meiner Qualigruppe.
> 
> Der bessere Weg Druck zu machen ist wohl der Hinweis auf den Startplatz. Es ist echt schwierig von den hinteren Plätzen in der Quali nach vorne zu fahren. Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung vom letzten Jahr so sagen. Außerdem kann man ja relativ günstig eine Rücktrittsversicherung abschließen, d.h. falls man am ende doch keine Zeit hat bleibt man nicht auf den Kosten sitzen.


Die Kumpels bleiben aber auf den Unterkunftskosten und den höheren Spritkosten durch den fehlenden Mitfahrer sitzen.
Aber dass die Anmeldung recht lange möglich war, ist schon einmal gut zu wissen. Für alle drei Rennen?
Startnummer sollte doch Glück sein - der 1601. dürfte doch den gleichen Startplatz haben wie der 201.


----------



## hands diamond (18. Januar 2010)

...und der Hinweis auf die Rücktrittsversicherung (4EUR).


----------



## MSi (18. Januar 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Die Kumpels bleiben aber auf den Unterkunftskosten und den höheren Spritkosten durch den fehlenden Mitfahrer sitzen.
> Aber dass die Anmeldung recht lange möglich war, ist schon einmal gut zu wissen. Für alle drei Rennen?
> Startnummer sollte doch Glück sein - der 1601. dürfte doch den gleichen Startplatz haben wie der 201.


Spritkosten ok, das ist unter Umständen ein Problem. Unterkunft haben wir letztes Jahr erst in der Woche vorher gebucht und noch problemlos was gefunden.

Zu den Startnummern: Die einzelnen Qualigruppen werden parallel von vorne aufgefüllt, d.h. z.B. der erste bekommt Startnummer 1, der zweite 201, der dritte 401 usw.

Wobei die ersten Startplätze jeder Gruppe für Profis reserviert sind, an die ersten Platze kommt man in Wirklichkeit also gar nicht ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zinchen (17. Februar 2010)

Sind ausser mir hier eigentlich noch irgendwelche Mädels angemeldet?
Und weiss jemand wann die Anmeldung für Megavlanche auf La Réunion startet (sollte ja eigtl. seit 10. Februar online sein...)

Und weiss jemand eine gute Unterkunft/Hotel in Alpes d?Huez????

Fragen über Fragen.....
Danke und Grüsse an alle!!


----------



## Stiftsquelle (22. Februar 2010)

zinchen schrieb:


> Sind ausser mir hier eigentlich noch irgendwelche Mädels angemeldet?
> Und weiss jemand wann die Anmeldung für Megavlanche auf La Réunion startet (sollte ja eigtl. seit 10. Februar online sein...)
> 
> Und weiss jemand eine gute Unterkunft/Hotel in Alpes d?Huez????
> ...



Ja, eine Bekannte von mir, aber ob die hier auch im Forum aktiv ist, weiß ich gar nicht...

Unterkunft muss ich mich selber auch mal informieren, letztes Jahr hab ich (bewusst) in Le Bourg d'Oisans gewohnt, da meine Mitfahrer andere Interessen als Radfahren hatten und nicht unbedingt den Trubel in Alpe d'Huez mitmachen wollten. 
Aber dieses Mal komme ich alleine oder zumindest nur mit anderen Megateilnehmern...

Immer noch aktuell, allerdings erfolgt die Abreise nicht mehr aus Essen, sondern aus Latsch im Vinschgau direkt nach der Liteville Trailtrophy:


Stiftsquelle schrieb:


> Ja, das wird auch so sein.
> 
> Da hier niemand aus meinem Bekanntenkreis zu begeistern war, biete (Pkw Kombi) oder suche ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.
> Habe auch nichts dagegen, falls jemand noch einen Platz in einer Ferienwohnung frei hat.
> ...


----------



## SFA (23. Februar 2010)

Unterkünfte findet man hier:
http://www.alpedhuez.com/ete/uploads/_alpes/ani_pdf/meubles_tourisme_ete.pdf
oder hier:
http://www.alpedhuez.com/ete/template.php?cat=29
Die Teilnehmerlisten von denen die sich schon eingeschrieben haben, werden erst im Laufe des Frühjahres veröffentlicht unter:
http://www.avalanchecup.com/
Viel, viel Spaß!


----------



## timobianka (4. März 2010)

hallo muss meine anmeldung leider stonieren (habe die rückerstattung mit angegeben bei der anmeldung )weiss aber leider nicht wie ich vorgehen soll ??hoffe doch es kann mir einer helfen !!


----------



## Bobbi (5. März 2010)

Hi timobianka,

am sichersten ist es, du findest jemanden selber und überträgst deine Anmeldung auf diese Person. Als Alternative kannst du dem Veranstalter eine E-Mail zusenden. Ansprechpartner ist Olivia. Informationen hierzu finden sich auf deren Internetseite. Gibt Leute die ihre Anmeldegühr,trotz Rücktrittsversicherung, nicht erhalten haben.


----------



## metalmaddl (14. März 2010)

eigentlich kann ich zwar französisch aber wie spricht man alpe d'huez aus??
also alpe=alp das ist klar aber d'huez
dhues?
dhües?


----------



## MSi (14. März 2010)

metalmaddl schrieb:


> eigentlich kann ich zwar französisch aber wie spricht man alpe d'huez aus??
> also alpe=alp das ist klar aber d'huez
> dhues?
> dhües?


dües 

Das h ist stumm. Und beim Alpe klingt das e ganz leicht an.


----------



## Hundeleine (14. März 2010)

He Leute planen dieses Jahr uns den event zu gönnen wollen ab dem 5 sieben tage bleiben jetzt meine frage wir wollen ja nicht sieben tage die selbe strecke runter sondern auch mal andere Dh strecken testen gibt es da auswahl oder beschrenkt es sich auf die rennstrecke 
schonmal ein dankeschön für eure Infos


----------



## SFA (14. März 2010)

Da gibt es einige Strecken - siehe hier: http://www.alpedhuez.com/ete/en-28-9-mountain-biking-area.html
Viel Spaß,
SFA


----------



## KultFAN (15. März 2010)

Hat hier einer von euch schon die Karten irgendwie antwortet mir nur die Kathy hat die andere Urlaub oder wie !?!

Die Karten GoldPack...etc. sind die Anmeldungen? Damit ist man gleich zum Start berechtigt nur nochmal zur Gewissheit! Sry...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSi (15. März 2010)

Was meinst du mit Karten? Die Liftkarten? Die kriegst du vor Ort, genauso wie die Startnummern fürs Rennen.

Extra zugeschickt bekommst du nichts.

Edit: Kurzfristige Erinnerungslücke, je nach Pack musst du die Startnummer und die Liftkarte getrennt abholen (nicht zusammen wie ich erst geschrieben hatte). Auf jeden Fall gibt es beides vor Ort.


----------



## KultFAN (16. März 2010)

thx fürs Erste hab mir diese Karten bestellt



Hab mir grad dieses Paket Online bestellt!
Pack Gold: Megavalanche + Forfait 7 Jours das Ganze über active.com

was ist der Unterschied zu diesem Paket?

Pack Gold DH: Avalanche Cup Oz, Megavalanche Alpe dHuez, Pass 7 Tage  103 euro 

Mit der o.g. Bestellung sollte einer TEilnahme am Mega doch eigentlich nix mehr im Wege stehen oder!?!

Fehlt nur noch ne vernünftige Unterkunft


----------



## MoP__ (16. März 2010)

Der Unterschied zum zweiten Paket besteht darin, dass dort noch die Teilnahme an einem "normalen" Downhillrennen (Avalanche Cup) dabei ist.
Die Teilnahme an der Mega ist bei beiden vorgesehen 

Mal eine andere Frage.
Ich hatte bei der Bestellung auch die DVD mitbestellt.
Angekommen ist bisher aber nichts.
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## ZeroCool25 (16. März 2010)

Kann man sich derzeit noch anmelden ???


----------



## Stiftsquelle (16. März 2010)

Vor rund 2 Wochen gabs noch 500 freie Plätze.
Sooo schnell werden die jetzt auch noch nicht weg sein


----------



## Bobbi (20. März 2010)

Wo kann man die Anzahl der freien Plätze abrufen?


----------



## KultFAN (20. März 2010)

Müsste noch was frei sein! 

Fährt einer aus dem RAum OWL da runter?!


----------



## MSi (20. März 2010)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Wo kann man die Anzahl der freien Plätze abrufen?


Eine direkte Anzeige der freien Plätze gibt es leider nicht. Die Info mit den 500 Plätzen war vor ein paar Wochen mal in den News auf der Homepage. Aber nach dem ersten großen Ansturm gehen die Plätze nur noch recht langsam weg. Ich habe mich letztes Jahr am 9.4. angemeldet und da waren noch 400 Plätze frei. Am Ende war das Rennen nicht mal ausverkauft.


----------



## Fraser__ (23. März 2010)

Wer fährt aus dem Raum Franken zur Avalanche?
Werde von 07.07. bis 11.07. da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwosh (31. März 2010)

Warum wurde mein Post von gestern gelöscht? Hat das einen näheren Sinn? Völlig behämmert...!!!


----------



## KultFAN (31. März 2010)

Da gebe ich dir recht...hab nur ne Mail und das MINUS auf meinem Kontoauszug...hilft dir auch nicht weiter aber bist nicht allein!!


----------



## Bobbi (31. März 2010)

Zwosh schrieb:


> Warum wurde mein Post von gestern gelöscht? Hat das einen näheren Sinn? Völlig behämmert...!!!



Wie glöscht? Außer dem Admin kann das doch keiner, oder doch? Zumindest hat mir mein Abo vom Thread keine Nachricht mitgeteilt.

@KultFan
Wem gibst du recht?


----------



## Fraser__ (31. März 2010)

Ich denke Kultfan bezieht sich darauf, dass man nach Anmeldung lediglich eine Bestätigung von activeglobal bekommt. Im Prinzip habe ich keine Infos, wo ich wann sein muss um meine Startnummer zu bekommen bzw. was ich alles dafür brauche.

Kann mir/uns da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## MSi (1. April 2010)

Mensch Leuts, jetzt macht euch mal nicht ins Hemd.

Das Rennen findet in Frankreich statt, nicht in Deutschland. Hier läuft das alles etwas lockerer. Ein paar Tage vorher gibts die Startnummern, die merkt man sich, läuft zu dem großen, weißen Zelt in Alpe d'Huez und stellt sich in die richtige Schlange. Wenn man dran ist zeigt man sein ärztliches Attest und kriegt seine Startnummer. Fertig.


----------



## Bobbi (1. April 2010)

Noch ein Hinweis, falls jemand vor Startnummernvergabe die Lifte gebucht hat, so kann er seinen Liftpass an der großen Liftstationen in Oz oder Alpe d'Huez abholen.

Die Franzosen sind wirklich gemütlicher bzw. lässiger. In Frankreich ist rot an einer Ampel nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zinchen (1. April 2010)

hat irgendjemand mitbekommen, dass das Rennen im Juli statt findet? Jetzt haben wir April....ANFANG April ;-)
Also ruhig bleiben Leute.....ihr braucht doch nicht schon ein viertel Jahr vorher in Panik ausbrechen wegen so enm Scheiss *kopfschüttel*
P.S. wenn die Anmeldung noch offen ist, hats auch noch Startplätze....


----------



## Datenwurm (15. April 2010)

ich bin schon echt heiß auf die Tage in Alpe d`huez! Vor allem, da nun feststeht, dass ich da auch urlaub bekomme. 

Am 3./4.7. eventuell noch den EDC in Ilmenau, dann das DH Rennen im Nachbarort von Alpe d`huez und dann noch die mega an sich. Hoffentlich ists wetter wieder wie letztes Jahr und nicht so ein Regen wie 2008.






Edit: hat schon jemand ne Teilnehmerliste gefunden?


----------



## Bobbi (16. April 2010)

Teilnehmerliste gibt es kurz vor der Rennwoche.


----------



## KultFAN (17. April 2010)

http://www.ride-downhill.de/blog/?p=1089


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. April 2010)

Fährt jemand aus dem Großraum Köln/NRW dorthin... alleine habe ich keinen Bock da zu starten...


----------



## KultFAN (19. April 2010)

Aus OWL sind welche dabei! Da könnte man was einrichten!


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (19. April 2010)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Aus OWL sind welche dabei! Da könnte man was einrichten!



Where the **** is OWL? Eigentlich dachte ich, dass ich mich in NRW eigentlich recht gut auskenne...

Interesse hätte ich jedenfalls, muss das nur noch Urlaubstechnisch abklären und mich auch noch flott anmelden nächsten Monat.

Kannst mir ja mal Infos per PM zukommen lassen.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (20. April 2010)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Fährt jemand aus dem Großraum Köln/NRW dorthin... alleine habe ich keinen Bock da zu starten...



Hast ne PM.


----------



## stinkyman (27. April 2010)

in owl wohnen über 2 millionen menschen...das sollte zu finden sein.frag google oder wikipedia


----------



## joshrider (3. Mai 2010)

Hi ich hbae das total verpennt mit der nmeldung wie siehts aus hat man da noch ne chance sich anzumelden? und wenn ja was ist das beste packet ich würde mitn kumpel gehen wären ebide da erste mal dort 

würd mich auf ne schnelle antwort freuen sind schon voll heiß drauf darunter zu rocken 

danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joshrider (3. Mai 2010)

Hi ich hbae das total verpennt mit der nmeldung wie siehts aus hat man da noch ne chance sich anzumelden? und wenn ja was ist das beste packet ich würde mitn kumpel gehen wären ebide da erste mal dort 

würd mich auf ne schnelle antwort freuen sind schon voll heiß drauf darunter zu rocken 

danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## joshrider (3. Mai 2010)

sry für den doppel post des war mein pc der hat gehangen vill kann des ja n admin raus nehemn sry
 und wegen den schreibfehlern SORRY xD hab mich halt so gefreut das cih geschrieben ahb das die tasta geglüht hat


----------



## MSi (3. Mai 2010)

Startplätze sind wohl noch frei. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich auch erst letzte Woche angemeldet.

Was das beste Paket für euch ist? Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, bleibt da solange ihr Zeit habt. Ob ihr noch eins der anderen Rennen fahren wollt kommt auf euch an. Ich kann euch nur sagen, mit Megavalanche und Sprint-DH ist man schon gut beschäftigt. Zwei Tage gehen für den DH drauf, je nachdem wie lange man da ist bleibt da nicht mehr soviel Zeit um die Quali- und die Mega-Stecke zu üben.


----------



## Bobbi (3. Mai 2010)

2min zu spät 
Schließe mich meinem Vorschreiber an. Ein schöner Urlaub wäre die komplette Woche. Da könnt Ihr den Enduro am Montag und Dienstag mitnehmen. Danach in Oz den DH-Sprint. Und am Freitag bis Samstag oder Sonntag, jenachdem wie Ihr in der Qualifikation abschneided, das Rennen. Die Entscheidung liegt bei Euch. Plätze gibt es sicherlich noch.


----------



## joshrider (3. Mai 2010)

also ihr tendiert zu GOLD oder PLATINIUM?! 
also n BIG HIT III von 2010 und eins von 2006 langen da bestimm sind beide top oder was meint ihr 



danke für die schnelle antwort!!!


----------



## Bobbi (4. Mai 2010)

Also wir tendieren hier zu gar nichts. Wir geben nur Vorschläge.  Was Ihr daraus macht ist Euch überlassen. Hängt schließlich auch davon ab ob Ihr die anderen Rennen mitnehmen wollt. Man kann auch ohne Teilnahme an den Rennen in der Region sehr gut biken. Falls Ihr nur die Mega fahren wollt, dann lohnt wenigstens der Donnerstag zur Streckenbesichtigung. Gut wäre sicherlich der Enduro in Vaujany am Anfang der Wochen (Mo. u. Di.) und die Mega am Ende.

Wir machen die ganze Woche Urlaub und genießen die freie Zeit und die Strecken.

Mit Euren Fahrrädern kommt Ihr locker runter und hoch. Die Frage besteht darin worin Eure Ambitionen liegen und wie fit Ihr seid. Denke nicht, dass es ein Wildhaber mit nem Big Hit III auf's Podium schafft.


----------



## KultFAN (4. Mai 2010)

Wo kommt ihr denn unter da ? HOtel, Appartement in dem Ort oder CAmping?


----------



## bliz2z (11. Mai 2010)

Jetzt mal zu den wichtigen Fragen.. Fahrt Ihr die Quali und Rennen mit dem gleichen Bike? Bevorzugt Ihr ein AM, Enduro, FR oder DH Bike?

Ich plane Quali und Rennen mit dem Nomad (Enduro) zu fahren. DH Schlappen drauf und dann gehts ab. Evtl. nehme ich noch die 180mm Gabel mit und schraub die rein für die Quali.


----------



## Monsterwade (11. Mai 2010)

Wie wichtig nimmt der Veranstallter eigentlich das ärztliche Attest? Kann man auch ohne starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSi (11. Mai 2010)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr die Quali und Rennen mit dem gleichen Bike? Bevorzugt Ihr ein AM, Enduro, FR oder DH Bike?


Ich werde beides mit dem Meta 6 (Enduro) fahren, auch mit DH Reifen. Einfach weil ich kein anderes Rad habe. Allerdings bin ich am überlegen ob ich nicht mit einem einzelnen Kettenblatt plus einer richtigen Kettenführung fahren soll. Letztes Jahr bin ich zweifach mit einer Blackspire Stinger-Führung gefahren und habe etliche Plätze verloren weil mir die Kette einmal abgefallen ist.

Fürs Rennen ist ein Enduro denke ich schon das beste, die Quali hat weniger Anstiege, darum wäre da ein Freerider oder sogar DH vorteilhaft.



Monsterwade schrieb:


> Wie wichtig nimmt der Veranstallter eigentlich das ärztliche Attest? Kann man auch ohne starten?


Schon relativ wichtig, es wird auf jeden Fall nachgefragt, wenn man nicht gleich eines vorlegt. Was passiert, wenn man wirklich keines hat, habe ich nicht ausprobiert. Ich würde es nicht riskieren ohne Attest hinzufahren.


----------



## KultFAN (11. Mai 2010)

Richtige Entscheidung! Ich fahre ebenfalls mit nem 6er und ner 729 er Felge hinten in na Mache-da die Serie bisschen weich ist! Natürlich Dh Reifen drauf! Dann kann die Padie losgehen...


----------



## EagleEye (11. Mai 2010)

ich werd wohl beides mitm DH fahren, weil viele Anstiege komme ich mit dem nicht wirklich langsamer hoch als mitm Enduro und diese paar Ansteige werd ich wohl locker schaffen
Dafür komme ich dank mehr Federweg besser runter


----------



## Bobbi (11. Mai 2010)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zu den wichtigen Fragen.. Fahrt Ihr die Quali und Rennen mit dem gleichen Bike? Bevorzugt Ihr ein AM, Enduro, FR oder DH Bike?
> 
> Ich plane Quali und Rennen mit dem Nomad (Enduro) zu fahren. DH Schlappen drauf und dann gehts ab. Evtl. nehme ich noch die 180mm Gabel mit und schraub die rein für die Quali.



Das Nomad reicht vollkommen. Obwohl ich allgemein bei Luftdämpfern Angst hätte. Es gibt vom letzten Jahr ein Video von nem Pro. Bei dem ist der Luftdämpfer am Specialized Enduro auch ab der Hälfte der Strecke eingesackt.
Allgemein ist Quali und Mega nicht so das Problem. Obwohl die Quali schon etwas ruppiger ist. Probleme machen die ganzen Bremswellen vor jeder Kurve. Das geht wirklich dermaßen auf die Unterarme.


@MSi
Die Enduro-Kettenführung in Kombination mit Umwerfer ist Top! Problem macht die Rolle. Ich habe mir als Tipp die Spannrolle von der Fa. Shaman Racing gekauft. Richtig eingestellt überlappt diese mit dem Bashguard. Mit der Einstellung kann die Kette nicht mehr ins Freie springen.
Letztes Jahr ein Kettenblatt und dieses Jahr zwei. In Kumpel ist ALLE Anstiege mit dem kleinen hochgekommen. Und fahren find ich, egal wie langsam bergauf, angenehmer als schieben.

@KultFan
Ab Mitte deiner Satzkonstruktion wird es kunfus. Versteh da nur die Hälfte. Selbst nach 3x lesen.


----------



## MSi (11. Mai 2010)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Die Enduro-Kettenführung in Kombination mit Umwerfer ist Top! Problem macht die Rolle. Ich habe mir als Tipp die Spannrolle von der Fa. Shaman Racing gekauft. Richtig eingestellt überlappt diese mit dem Bashguard. Mit der Einstellung kann die Kette nicht mehr ins Freie springen.
> Letztes Jahr ein Kettenblatt und dieses Jahr zwei. In Kumpel ist ALLE Anstiege mit dem kleinen hochgekommen. Und fahren find ich, egal wie langsam bergauf, angenehmer als schieben.


Nach außen ist bei mir auch alles in Ordnung. Die Kette fällt nach innen. Passiert nicht oft, aber einmal in der Mega ist mir schon zuviel. Hab schon einiges daran rumprobiert, aber wirklich geholfen hat bisher nichts. Meine Vermutung ist mittlerweile, dass es an der 22-36 Zähne-Kombi liegt, sa fällt die Kette beim runterschalten schon weit nach unten. Vielleicht probier ich auch mal ein 24er Blatt.

Andererseits ist ein Kumpel von mir letztes Jahr auch mit einem 38er Blatt alles hochgefahren und so wirklich steile Anstiege sind ja auch nicht drin.


----------



## Bobbi (11. Mai 2010)

Die Kette fällt also zwischen das große und kleine Kettenblatt. Mh, hatte ich so noch nicht. Ein Freund fährt 22-38-BG. Springt Doubles und Drops ohne Probleme.

Die giftigen Anstiegen waren die im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSi (11. Mai 2010)

Nein, die Kette springt nach ganz innen, fällt also auf das Tretlagergehäuse und das obwohl mein Umwerfer so eingestellt ist, dass die Kette im kleinsten Gang leicht am Umwerfer schleift und der Umwerfer so tief wie möglich montiert ist.

Wie gesagt, es passiert nicht oft, vielleicht alle 2-3 Bikeparktage einmal, aber ich bin dennoch am überlegen für die Mega auf ein Singlespeed umzurüsten. Die Anstiege im Wald sind zum Teil wirklich knackig, aber alle recht kurz. Ist sicher ne Geschmacksfrage, aber ich hüpf da lieber zur Not mal kurz vom Rad und sprinte rauf. Außerdem waren bei letztes Jahr an den Anstiegen im Wald meistens andere Leute die hochgeschoben haben. Schiebend kommt man da dann doch noch besser vorbei als fahrend.


----------



## actafool (18. Mai 2010)

Kann doch nicht mit hin - Dank an meine Universität  

Habe also ein Silver-Packet abzugeben. Bei Bedarf PN

Weiß jmd wie es funktioniert wenn ich jmd finde der für mich einspringt?
Zwecks Änderung.

Nochmal:


----------



## Hypo (27. Mai 2010)

Bekommt man vom Veranstalter eigentlich gar keine Post ?
Wird das alles vor Ort geregelt ?

Danke schonmal für die Infos

Gruß aus Stuttgart


----------



## Bobbi (27. Mai 2010)

actafool schrieb:


> Kann doch nicht mit hin - Dank an meine Universität
> 
> Habe also ein Silver-Packet abzugeben. Bei Bedarf PN
> 
> ...




Einfach der Olivia eine E-Mail schreiben. E-Mail-Adresse unter folgendem Link: http://www.avalanchecup.com/contact.html




Hypo schrieb:


> Bekommt man vom Veranstalter eigentlich gar keine Post ?
> Wird das alles vor Ort geregelt ?
> 
> Danke schonmal für die Infos
> ...



Außer Werbung bekommst da glaube nichts. Es braucht keiner Regelung. Steht ja alles schon fest. Einfach mal auf deren Seite schauen.
http://www.avalanchecup.com/mega-avalanche.html


----------



## Hypo (27. Mai 2010)

wie kommt man an die Liftpässe und Startnummern usw. ?
ich hab da noch nix gefunden, vielleicht bin ich auch blind bzw. mein englisch ist zu schlecht


----------



## Bobbi (28. Mai 2010)

Hypo schrieb:


> wie kommt man an die LiftpÃ¤sse und Startnummern usw. ?
> ich hab da noch nix gefunden, vielleicht bin ich auch blind bzw. mein englisch ist zu schlecht




http://www.avalanchecup.com/megavalanche-alpe-dhuez-38-programme.html

Zitat: 
*"Monday July 5
Pick up your VISALP pass to the lift cashier in Alpe dâHuez, Vaujany or Oz en Oisans with your ID."

"Tuesday July 6
Pick up your VISALP pass to the lift cashier in Alpe dâHuez, Vaujany or Oz en Oisans with your ID."

"Wednesday July 7 
08 h 30 â 18 h 00 : Sign on and pass VISALP withdraw â Palais des sports Alpe dâHuez"
+ Vergabe der Startnummern

"Thursday July 8
08 h 00 â 19 h 00 : Sign on and pass VISALP withdraw â Palais des sports Alpe dâHuez"*


Kannst dich also fÃ¼r einen der vielen Tage entscheiden. Ab Freitag solltest du einen haben. Ansonsten wirds Essig, oder du kurbelst hoch.


----------



## MoP__ (28. Mai 2010)

Ich werde dieses Jahr mit dem DH antreten, trotzdem denke ich dass ich damit auch bergauf schneller bin.
Das Whiplash bin ich letztes Jahr mit einem (42er) Kettenblatt gefahren, damit ging es nicht gut hoch.
Dieses Jahr eben noch 20mm mehr Federweg und dafür Hammerschmidt.
Mal sehen ob ich noch einen Lockout für den Dämpfer basteln kann...
Laufradmäßig werden es wohl ZTR Flow mit NG Sports und 3way Naben, als Ersatz aber noch was festeres dabei, wegen dem Avalanche Cup Rennen.
Reifen bei der Mega vermutlich Kaiser/SemiSlick oder Minion F/SemiSlick.
Beim AvaCup wohl Kaiser/Kaiser.

Sollte es regnen... keine Ahnung.
Vielleicht leg ich mich ins Zelt und schlaf


----------



## Bobbi (3. Juni 2010)

Habe ein Gold DH Pack abzugeben. 7-Tage Liftkarte + DH Sprint in Oz + Mega für 103euro. Anmeldung war 1 Std. nach Anmeldeöffnung. Leider kann ein Kollege nun doch nicht daran teilnehmen.


----------



## Monsterwade (8. Juni 2010)

Ist der Onza Ibex FR 2.4 ausreichend: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=17135&type=search

Oder doch was gröberes?


----------



## bliz2z (8. Juni 2010)

Ich würde sagen der Ibex FR in 2.4 reicht.

Ich nehme zwei LRS mit.
1.Satz: Maxxis Minion DH 2.35 vorne 42st hinten 60a mit FR Schläuchen auf Mavic EN Felge.
2. Satz: Maxxis HighRoller UST 2.35 tubeless auf ZTR Flow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (10. Juni 2010)

Der Ibex sollte gehen.

Ich habe jetzt übrigens die "Mega Dust 5" DVDs erhalten.
Es sind auch Berichte von den MaxiAvalanche Rennen drauf.
Jedoch von der Megavalanche kaum andere Sachen als sie es eh schon im Netz gibt.
Auswählen kann man entweder die Sprache des Wahnsinns, oder Englisch.

   Negativ finde ich oft den Schnitt.
Der ist meist hektisch und manchmal sinnlos zusammengewürfelt.
Da tauchen Ausschnitte der Quali Strecke im Bericht über das Hauptrennen auf, oder die Strecke wird nicht ganz chronologisch dargestellt obwohl der Sprecher das so anspricht.
Der könnte sich zeitweise mal etwas zurückhalten, man hat das Gefühl er hört gar nicht wieder auf.
Zur Musik. Nunja. "Libre de droits" steht auf der Hülle.
Ist irgendwelches Knallebumm Elektrostörgeräusch 
Die zweite DVD ist erträglich.

Ich glaub beim nächsten Mal spar ich mir die DVD.
Nachdem die Hero Pro HD da ist, wird es heuer sowieso eigenes Filmmaterial geben.


----------



## da rookie (14. Juni 2010)

hallo leute,
wenn jemand noch nen coolen tipp für ne wohnung für 6 personen für die megavalanche hat, dann wär ich echt dankbar...die wohnung aus den letzten jahren gibts nicht mehr. der besitzer hat gewechselt und ich bekomm keinen mehr an die strippe. so ein f***.


----------



## Bobbi (14. Juni 2010)

http://www.sportabteilung.de/McKinley_Campingzelt_Samos_6_Mann_Zelt.htm


----------



## KultFAN (14. Juni 2010)

Probiers bei Opodo.de- die hatten bis vor kurzem noch welche!


----------



## MoP__ (16. Juni 2010)

Wann wurden letztes Jahr eigentlich die Startnummern bzw. Startreihenfolge bekannt gegeben? Ich hab da so eine Woche vor Beginn im Kopf.


----------



## MSi (16. Juni 2010)

Letztes Jahr gabs die Startnummern erst ein paar Tage vor Beginn. Laut dem Mega Thread von 2009 am 2.7. Vermutlich wird es auch dieses Jahr die Startnummern erst im Laufe der Woche vorher geben. 

Klar, es is interessant zu wissen wo man steht, aber ändern kann man ja sowieso nichts.


----------



## marcel_73 (17. Juni 2010)

gab es die letzten jahre kurz vorher nicht noch eine starterliste im i-net ? meinen namen online zu sehen würde angesichts des fehlenden anmeldefeedbacks doch enorm beruhigen ...das kostenlose trikot für die ersten 400 anmeldungen gibt es ja leider auch nicht mehr...


----------



## KultFAN (22. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wjIAAVt_5Y"]YouTube- Mega Avalanche 2009 alpe d huez[/nomedia]

so geil...zieht euch das Video...ab 4min wirds interessant!! Die Pros und...der Rest!


----------



## fixser?hans (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hat von euch schon mal jemand seine Anmeldung geändert und weiß wie dass geht?
Ich würde gerne anstelle von jemand anderen antreten und eben auch dessen Startplatz bekommen.

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (26. Juni 2010)

*2 Mitfahrgelegenheiten von/nach Berlin* sind bei mir noch frei.

Hinfahrt: Sonntag 4.7.10 Abend bis Montag Nachmittag
Rückfahrt: Montag 12.7.10
Kosten: 120,- pP

Es handelt sich um einen T4 mit Campingausstattung, so daß eine Zwischenübernachtung auf der Hinfahrt kein Problem ist.

Angeboten wird nur die MfG, Unterkunft vor Ort usw. nicht.

Gruss
schotti


----------



## andu__ (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen

eine Frage; hat jemand von euch allenfalls noch 2 Plätze in einem Appartement zu vergeben? Wir sind 2 Schweizer, normalerweise angehnem und Neulinge beim Mega... Wollten eigentlich zuerst in Alpe d'Huez campen, jedoch ermutern die Temperaturen nicht unbedingt dazu...
Oder habt ihr einen Tipp, wo man weiter unten campen kann? Wichtig wäre gute Verbindung hoch zum Start...
Bin froh um jeden Tipp!


----------



## Hypo (29. Juni 2010)

Olivia hat gerade ne Info Mail versendet.
Nicht viel Neues drin. Aber schaut selbst.

das meiste findet ihr schon hier

http://www.avalanchecup.com/megavalanche-alpe-dhuez-38-programme.html


ach und sind wir wirklich nur 50 vom IBC'ler ?


----------



## Bobbi (29. Juni 2010)

@
andu

Zelten in Allemond oder Übernachtung in Oz.

@fixser?hans
Glaube E-Mail an Olivia Edwards senden.


----------



## MSi (29. Juni 2010)

Hypo schrieb:


> Olivia hat gerade ne Info Mail versendet.
> Nicht viel Neues drin. Aber schaut selbst.


Naja, ein paar mehr Infos stehen in der Mail schon, z.B. wann man was wo abholen muss usw. 

Das eigentlich neue auf der Webseite ist die Teilnehmerliste, falls es jamanden noch nicht aufgefallen ist:
http://www.avalanchecup.com/megavalanche-alpe-dhuez-liste-des-inscrits-2010.html

Leider noch ohne Startnummern, aber die gibts bestimmt in ein paar Tagen.


----------



## noco (29. Juni 2010)

Suche dringend noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab München bzw. Bayern.
Ich hab ab Sonntag frei und komme auch gerne an Treffpunkte die nicht direkt an der Route liegen.

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (29. Juni 2010)

Fahr doch mit de nSchweizern mit!! Leider liegst du nicht auf meiner Route! Sonst kein Thema!


----------



## noco (29. Juni 2010)

KultFAN schrieb:


> Fahr doch mit de nSchweizern mit!! Leider liegst du nicht auf meiner Route! Sonst kein Thema!



In die Schweiz kommen wär kein Problem - bin jetzt überall am anfragen.....


----------



## akloecxh (30. Juni 2010)

noco schrieb:


> Suche dringend noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab München bzw. Bayern.
> Ich hab ab Sonntag frei und komme auch gerne an Treffpunkte die nicht direkt an der Route liegen.
> 
> Grüsse,
> Bernd



ich komme aus R und fahre an M vorbei werde am So. gegen 16.00 bei mir losfahren also ne stunde später komm ich an M vorbei


----------



## noco (1. Juli 2010)

Dank an @akloecxh und @schotti - jetzt seh ich wieder Land
Ein kleineres Problemchen noch:
Kann jemand einen Link für dieses medical dings posten? Finde das nicht mehr. Da gibts doch eine Vorlage dafür?

Danke,
Bernd


----------



## EagleEye (1. Juli 2010)

sieh auf die 1. Seite


----------



## noco (1. Juli 2010)

@EagleEye


----------



## jonnitapia (1. Juli 2010)

Ist dieses Ärzteattest eigentlich Pflicht?


----------



## Hypo (2. Juli 2010)

Ist die Rubberqueen von Conti aureichend ? Oder sollte ich doch richtige Downhillschlappen draufziehen ?
Was meint ihr ?


----------



## hands diamond (2. Juli 2010)

Ärztliches Attest ist Pflicht. Zumindest wollen Sie bei der Startnummerausgabe was in die Handgedrückt bekommen. Was tatsächlich drauf steht kontrolliert aber keiner.

Zu den Reifen: Die Karkasse der RQ ist zu dünn. Da wäre ich eher überrascht wenn die Flanken das 1 Woche überleben würden als anders rum. Evt. ist das bei der UST-Version besser.


----------



## MSi (2. Juli 2010)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> Ist dieses Ärzteattest eigentlich Pflicht?


[ironie]
Nein, wir holen uns das alle nur, weil wir so gerne zum Arzt gehen.
[/ironie]
Ja, das ist Pflicht. Ich hatte es schonmal geschrieben, es wird nachgefragt, wenn man keines von sich aus vorlegt. Was passiert wenn man keines hat, habe ich nicht ausprobiert.


Hypo schrieb:


> Ist die Rubberqueen von Conti aureichend ? Oder sollte ich doch richtige Downhillschlappen draufziehen ?
> Was meint ihr ?


Ich nehm richtige DH Reifen und hinten wahrscheinlich auch nen DH Schlauch. Du kannst ja mal beides mitbringen, aber da oben gibt es viele spitze Felsen, mit der RQ brauchst du wahrscheinlich schon ziemlich viel Druck um Durchschläge zu vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSi (2. Juli 2010)

Und gleich noch was neues: Die Startnummern sind online:
http://www.avalanchecup.com/megavalanche-alpe-dhuez-liste-des-inscrits-2010.html


----------



## bliz2z (2. Juli 2010)

Danke für den Tip. Ist es korrekt, dass eine niedrige Startnummer einen Vorteil bringt?
Falls ja bin ich ganz gut dabei .


----------



## MSi (2. Juli 2010)

Naja, nicht ganz. Die Quali wird in Gruppen mit 200 Leuten gestartet, gut sind Startnummern mit denen du vorne in deiner Gruppe stehst, also alle die eine gerade Hunderterstelle und eine niedrige Nummer danach haben. 1614 oder 624 sind z.B. sehr gut, 195 ist ziemlich schlecht.


----------



## bliz2z (2. Juli 2010)

Naja ok dann ist es Mittelfeld, fürs erste Mal auch ok. Auf jeden Fall besser als bei der Trailfox mit der 4.letzten Nummer zu starten .


----------



## noco (2. Juli 2010)

Und nun - das Wetter:
http://foreca.com/France/Alpe_d'Huez?tenday


----------



## EagleEye (2. Juli 2010)

hast du 10° und Dauerregen lieber?


----------



## noco (2. Juli 2010)

EagleEye schrieb:


> hast du 10° und Dauerregen lieber?



Haha, war kleiner Scherz....

Bernd


----------



## EagleEye (2. Juli 2010)

och einige sind so verrückt und regen sich darüber wirklich auf


----------



## fullspeedahead (3. Juli 2010)

Hi,
ich starte mit einem Freund dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal die Mega (BikeAttack war ich schon 3x, hier das Video von letztem Jahr: 




Wir sind recht pflegeleicht, und granteln für Wiener unterdurchschnittlich viel!

Sollte jemand 2 Plätze in einem Chalet frei haben, würden wir uns sehr gern dazuschmeißen. Ab Mo Abend oder auch erst Dienstag wenns nicht früher geht. 
Natürlich würden wir auch entsprechend mitzahlen!

Würd uns echt freun, sonst müsst ma zelten....

LG, 
Mathias und Niki
mathias.tischler äättt gmx punkt at
oder pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRider (4. Juli 2010)

Leute weis einer von euch wann da Abends wo die party geht? irgendwie ham die des wieder aus ihrem Programmplaner genommen. steht nix mehr drin. sau schlecht einfach nur.


----------



## MoP__ (5. Juli 2010)

Letztes Jahr war ich in der Regel so platt, dass ich keine Party mehr gebraucht hab. Die Kiste Bier die ich für mich mit hatte war vollkommen ausreichend.
Evtl. hat es ja einen Sinn, dass es rausgenommen wurde (neuer Termin im Anmarsch, doch keine Party usw.) 
Ansonsten muss man eben was los machen ^^


Da kann ich auch mal den "Zeltplatz" (mittlerweile kann man den fast als offiziell bezeichnen) am Lift in AdH empfehlen.
Dixies stehen da, und zum Duschen fährt man eben runter in die Sporthalle (Palais du Sport). 
Oder man nimmt den Schlauch vom Fahrradwaschplatz, wie die benachbarten Engländer. Bei 5°C auch recht erfrischend 
Generell ist Bodenfrost halt möglich, darauf sollte man sich schon einstellen.
Essen findet man in Alpe genug.
Und es geht nichts über aufstehen und einfach einsteigen.
Man könnte höchstens noch direkt auf dem Pic Blanc zelten ;-)

Gegen heute Mittag mache ich mich übrigens los.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## jonnitapia (15. Juli 2010)

Kennt jemand Seiten auf denen man Bilder suchen könnte? waren ja sehr viele Photografen da


----------



## EagleEye (15. Juli 2010)

artreflex-photo.fr die haben paar


----------



## Hypo (15. Juli 2010)

da wäre noch www.photobreton.com

mehr kenn ich leider auch nicht. 
Die beiden sind leider auch nicht gerade günstig.

Vielleicht können wir die Links zu allen Videos und Bildern in einem neuem Thread sammeln.
Hat denn schon jemand irgendwelche Heliaufnahmen gesehen die länger als 10sec gehen gefunden ?


----------



## EagleEye (15. Juli 2010)

außer den 3 Videos in der News, welche auch bei sicklines waren hab ich garkeine Videos von der Mega gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (16. Juli 2010)

Echt schwach. Bei www.artreflex-photo.fr habe ich grad mal zwei Fotos von mir gefunden.
Eins von der Quali und eins bei der Mega. 

Bei www.photobreton.com gibts nur Fotos vom Mittwoch und Donnerstag. Sehr entäuschend.

Kann man die videos irgenwie runterladen?


----------



## jonnitapia (17. Juli 2010)

Da ich erst ab Donnerstag da war und bei photo-breton Bilder von mir bei quali und rennlauf sind scheint das wohl nicht zu stimmen!

Kannst direkt deine Startnummer eingeben, bei mir sind 11 Bilder drin


----------



## Monsterwade (18. Juli 2010)

jonnitapia schrieb:


> Kannst direkt deine Startnummer eingeben, bei mir sind 11 Bilder drin



Danke für den Hinweis. Hab nur in der linken Spalte bei "Megavalanche 2010"
geschaut.

Kann mir noch jemand verraten, wie man die drei Videos runterladen kann?

Danke
Monster


----------



## FrankRizzo (20. Juli 2010)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Echt schwach. Bei www.artreflex-photo.fr habe ich grad mal zwei Fotos von mir gefunden.
> Eins von der Quali und eins bei der Mega.
> 
> Bei www.photobreton.com gibts nur Fotos vom Mittwoch und Donnerstag. Sehr entäuschend.



Ja, bei artreflex gab es nur 3 Bilder von mir, sie waren aber meiner Meinung nach von der Qualität her besser als die bei Breton. Breton hatte ca. 20 Stück von mir (auch vom Renntag und der Quali). Ich habe mir also die besten dessen ausgesucht.


----------



## Hypo (20. Juli 2010)

FrankRizzo schrieb:


> Ja, bei artreflex gab es nur 3 Bilder von mir, sie waren aber meiner Meinung nach von der Qualität her besser als die bei Breton. Breton hatte ca. 20 Stück von mir (auch vom Renntag und der Quali). Ich habe mir also die besten dessen ausgesucht.



und wie viel hats gekostet ?


----------



## FrankRizzo (20. Juli 2010)

Hypo schrieb:


> und wie viel hats gekostet ?




OK es gibt folgende Preise (Stand 20.07.2010, alle Angaben ohne Gewähr ):

artreflex.fr:

15x23cm (mit oder ohne Megavalanche-Logo): 10EUR
20x30cm (ditto): 16EUR

Wenn du dazu das Photo als Datei per Email haben willst, kommt 5EUR pro Bild oben drauf.

Die Option *nur* die Datei per Email zu haben scheint es nicht zu geben.

photobreton.com:

Phtobreton hat viele Optionen von 15x21cm (12EUR) bis zu 60x90cm (75EUR) plus andere Optionen wie Montagebilder.

Photobreton bietet aber die Möglichkeit an nur die Bilder in der elektronischen Form zu kaufen. Das habe ich gemacht und das kostet 22EUR pro Bild.


----------

